# Dreamfinder charácter



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello. Dreamfinder what character did he have? What character did he transmit to his foals?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This is what I found,





__





Dreamfinder, Appaloosa Stallion


Appaloosas



appaloosaterritory.com


----------

